# Carl's Aquarium is closing at the end of January



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-acc...-Used-stands-as-well-cheap-W0QQAdIdZ343415923

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

So maybe Carl finally got that TV contract he's talking about  He was talking about some TV shows asking him to travel to exotic places to talk about the hobby


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw, that's too bad. Carl's was one of those places I always wanted to check out, but it just never fit into the plans...


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> Aw, that's too bad. Carl's was one of those places I always wanted to check out, but it just never fit into the plans...


Exactly my thoughts.

I've been watching his videos on youtube occasionally though.


----------



## klila (May 6, 2011)

My understanding he is closing the store front and moving to online, at least that was the other ad he had on Kijiji


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*New Chapter*

I've met Carl,
Great guy. I hope his future endeavers serve him well!

Carl,maybe you can come to exotic Omemee,On. and check out some Axolotls!

Gavin Hunter


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

# 1025 Carl's Aquariums is Closing Carl's Aquariums


----------



## Hunter (Oct 13, 2011)

*Carl*

Will Carl be Duckweed free in 2012?!

Gavin


----------



## Greg_o (Mar 4, 2010)

Those video are great.


----------



## azotemia (Jan 28, 2009)

Does he have saltwater stuff too? or mainly FW?


----------



## Fish_Man (Apr 9, 2010)

azotemia said:


> Does he have saltwater stuff too? or mainly FW?


He's selling most of his FW but keeping his SW and cichlids


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I work nextdoor and went in once to see what he had and it didn't look really clean and the prices were a bit above average but not insane. 

Sad to see him go


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Car pool to Carl's Aquarium next week, whose in??? !


----------

